# Fake gold



## nukz (2 December 2010)

*HK gold market hit by sophisticated scam
*
_By Robert Cookson in Hong Kong

Published: December 2 2010 03:59 | Last updated: December 2 2010 03:59

Hong Kong goldsmiths have been sold hundreds of ounces of fake gold this year in one of the most sophisticated scams to hit the Chinese territory’s gold market in decades.

Industry executives say the scam – while not massive and hitting only the retail sector – uncloaks the increasingly elaborate gold swindles perpetrated by criminals in Asia as bullion prices soar to record highs of $1,400 a troy ounce.

If you would like to redistribute this article please respect FT.com's ts&cs and copyright policy which allow you to: share links; copy content for personal use; & redistribute limited FT content. Email ftsales.support@ft.com to buy additional rights. http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/f7b05cf2-fcfc-11df-ae2d-00144feab49a.html#ixzz16wMS1UpB

The counterfeits have shocked Hong Kong’s gold community not because of the amount involved, but because of their sophistication.

“It’s a very good fake,” said Haywood Cheung, president of the Chinese Gold & Silver Exchange Society, Hong Kong’s century-old gold exchange, highlighting how criminals are developing new techniques to commit an age-old fraud.

Mr Cheung said he was aware of at least 200 ounces – worth $280,000 – of the fake gold that had been discovered by jewellers and pawn shops. But he estimated that ten times that amount might have infiltrated the retail market. In comparison, the large gold bars held by central banks weigh 400 ounces and are worth nearly $560,000 each.

In one case, executives discovered a pure gold coating that masked a complex alloy with similar properties to gold. The fake gold included a significant amount of bullion – about 51 per cent of the total – alloyed with seven other metals: osmium, iridium, ruthenium, copper, nickel, iron, and rhodium.

The complex nature of the fakes suggest they were produced by a metalsmith with sophisticated equipment and extensive knowledge of metallurgical engineering.

Even Luk Fook Group, one of Hong Kong’s biggest jewellers, was tricked into buying $11,500 worth of fake gold this summer before putting its stores on alert. “This was the biggest hit ever,” said Paul Law, executive director of the firm.

In the past, counterfeit gold in Hong Kong and the rest of Asia was either rough and easy to detect, even to the naked eye, or involved gold-plated tungsten, a metal with a similar density to gold, but which traders and jewellers can easily identify.

The complexity of the latest batch of fake gold would have reduced the profitability of the scam, since it used a significant amount of bullion, and because iridium and osmium are expensive.

The fakes are extremely hard to detect by sight and touch alone. In most cases, they passed basic scrutiny, only to be revealed later by more sophisticated tests involving high temperatures and chemicals.

Industry executives stressed that the scam targeted the street-level sale of scrap gold to jewellers. Mr Cheung said none of the fake gold had infiltrated the much more bigger market for gold bars, which as is protected by more rigorous controls.

Copyright The Financial Times Limited 2010. You may share using our article tools. Please don't cut articles from FT.com and redistribute by email or post to the web._

Source - http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/f7b05cf2-fcfc-11df-ae2d-00144feab49a.html#axzz16wMFhIyo

This is very interesting, i've read all the rumors of sometime in 2006 or so HK was involved in something very similar to this with Tungsten bars from allegedly fort knox.....

This also happened with India being sold gold from the US as well that contained tungsten... 

This is the first i've heard about anything like this recently....


----------



## nukz (2 December 2010)

Just abit of a follow up, i've found something interesting online. I wonder what impact this could have on the gold market, this is really the first big official story about this going on. 

http://www.tungsten-alloy.com/en/alloy11.htm

scary stuff... check out this section...

http://www.tungsten-alloy.com/paperweight.htm

see the UBS branded gold plated tungsten bar they sell....


----------



## Trembling Hand (2 December 2010)

nukz said:


> If you would like to redistribute this article please respect FT.com's ts&cs and copyright policy which allow you to: share links; copy content for personal use; & redistribute limited FT content. Email ftsales.support@ft.com to buy additional rights. http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/f7b05cf2-fcfc-11df-ae2d-00144feab49a.html#ixzz16wMS1UpB




Nukz do you in anyway find it interesting that you have actually managed to post FT.com's copyright rules then broken them? 

Mate have a look here,

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10373

You cannot post the entire article. You do it all the time.


----------



## nukz (2 December 2010)

Trembling Hand said:


> Nukz do you in anyway find it interesting that you have actually managed to post FT.com's copyright rules then broken them?
> 
> Mate have a look here,
> 
> ...




Thanks for pointing this out, now that i know in future i will look out for that 

Got anything to add to the discussion anyway Trembling?


----------



## Trembling Hand (2 December 2010)

nukz said:


> Got anything to add to the discussion anyway Trembling?




Nope.

carry on


----------



## Mr Z (3 December 2010)

Tungsten gold! This is an old one that keeps coming back... 

http://goldnews.bullionvault.com/tungsten_gold_012620103


----------



## noirua (6 February 2022)




----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 February 2022)

People who buy fake gold contribute greatly to the value of real gold bar.

Life is tough.

I have no sympathy for people who buy in dodgy markets. 

Get over it. 

Gold is gold. 

Fake is fake.

gg


----------

